# t.v. music



## arcticross fox (Jan 17, 2014)

what is your favorite t.v. show theme song?, Mine is halfway to forever
[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0BXdVthk6U[/video] from yugioh zexal


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 17, 2014)

The Attack on Titan opening:

[video=youtube;8OkpRK2_gVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OkpRK2_gVs[/video]


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Jan 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;boOsfs903tM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boOsfs903tM[/video]


----------



## Yaranaika (Jan 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;yZFdKW43yGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZFdKW43yGM[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 17, 2014)

Any of those TV theme songs with a saxophone in it from the late-80's or early-90's. That must have been some very overpaid saxophonist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LID02mqdCq4


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2014)

Think I'm going to have to second That 70's Show. That's a classic.


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;7SpWAnBjdNg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SpWAnBjdNg[/video]

I love this theme. The show ended too soon


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 18, 2014)

[yt]DAiV7qWXrNs[/yt]

This one does something for me I can't explain, really. It's short but it's my favourite.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Jan 22, 2014)

You guys are slipping:

[video=youtube;AkRvn0pXTiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkRvn0pXTiw[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 31, 2014)

Still only one vid per post? Criminal...
_*
Street Hawk*_ intro:
[video=youtube;JLLiqbIkCtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLLiqbIkCtw[/video]
_*goosebumps*_


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 31, 2014)

Not really a fun of anime music but I always liked this one!
[video=youtube_share;3nQNSLB3Lpk]http://youtu.be/3nQNSLB3Lpk[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 1, 2014)

_*CHiPs* intro:_
[video=youtube;gk0esAgO-zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk0esAgO-zE[/video]

Here's an extended version if anyone wants to boogie to it.


----------



## arcticross fox (Feb 4, 2015)

i'm surprised no one put the cheer's theme


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 4, 2015)

No Invader Zim? Aw, you guys suck.

[video=youtube;d6k12Z-XjNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6k12Z-XjNQ[/video]


----------



## Feste (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm surprised this isn't on the list yet. Don't stop

[video=youtube;NUT07eZoXPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUT07eZoXPw[/video]


----------



## arcticross fox (Feb 4, 2015)

Wolveon said:


> The Attack on Titan opening:
> 
> [video=youtube;8OkpRK2_gVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OkpRK2_gVs[/video]


theres alot going on in that clip....


----------

